# Orient Express Le Club Cigar Review - The Orient Express



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar when on the market sold for $25.00 a stick. I have still (5) five left from orignal (10) cigars. Today if you to purchase this cigar on...

Read the full review here: Orient Express Le Club Cigar Review - The Orient Express


----------

